# When to feed pig and lamb heads...



## lozzibear (Sep 13, 2010)

Hi everyone, 

I have a 15 week old pup just now, and he has been raw fed since 7 weeks old. He manages with everything I feed him, chicken carcasses, lamb legs etc and is doing brilliant on raw. I have some lamb and pig heads in the freezer for them, the lambs are whole and the pigs halved. Do you think he is too young to have a go with them? I have never fed a head before... I did get pig heads a while back, but my older dog (3 year old, fed raw since he was 12 months) doesn't like pork anymore so refused them (he used to eat it, but now it is the only thing he won't eat!). 

The pig heads will be for Arrow (pup) and they will both get the lamb heads. Also, I know the lamb heads will be a large meal, so do you think it would be best for them to get one each and then just pop the rest back in the freezer? Or, let one eat so much and then swap them round and let the other eat the rest? 

Thanks :biggrin1:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I think he should be able to handle it for now in small meals. It might take him a while to make some progress on the head, as a lot of dogs don't know what to do with the skin.


----------



## lozzibear (Sep 13, 2010)

Ok, thanks  Will give him a try in the next fews day then. He absolutely loves his food, and he kept licking the pig heads when I was sorting through them (they were frozen) so hopefully he will just tuck straight in!


----------



## pogo (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm sure you have seen the photos of Harvey and Chance eating the heads on PF, Harv was managing them from a few months old, obviously not the whole thing in one but i let him eat his fill though


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

he's eaten pig and lamb...so you know the proteins are okay.

should be fun to watch him play with a head LOL

take pics.


----------



## lozzibear (Sep 13, 2010)

pogo said:


> I'm sure you have seen the photos of Harvey and Chance eating the heads on PF, Harv was managing them from a few months old, obviously not the whole thing in one but i let him eat his fill though


Yeah :nod: I am looking forward to seeing them with the heads... but also slightly worried :redface: :biggrin:


----------



## lozzibear (Sep 13, 2010)

magicre said:


> he's eaten pig and lamb...so you know the proteins are okay.
> 
> should be fun to watch him play with a head LOL
> 
> take pics.


Fun wasn't quite the word I was thinking of :lol: I will definitely take pics though! :biggrin:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

why are you worried?


----------



## lozzibear (Sep 13, 2010)

magicre said:


> why are you worried?


Just because they look so pig/lamb like... I am still getting used to feeding foods that look like what they are :redface: 

When I first started feeding raw (over two years ago), I could barely touch a raw chicken... then it was chopping up a whole ox heart... and so on. Arrow had his first lamb leg tonight, with fur and hoof which was pretty yuck to touch :redface: I am just not sure what it will be like watching them eating a head (well, Arrow because I'm not sure if Jake will eat it)... I am sure it was Pogo on another forum who said the dogs slurp the brains out  :biggrin: :biggrin: The pig heads I got before had no skin... so while still yuck, they weren't quite so yuck :redface: Theses all have skin, fur, horns (sheep) etc on them...  :biggrin:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i can't wait to see the pics.....

maybe you should take video so we can all watch...

and, of course, have sympathy gross out


----------



## pogo (Aug 28, 2011)

lozzibear said:


> Just because they look so pig/lamb like... I am still getting used to feeding foods that look like what they are :redface:
> 
> When I first started feeding raw (over two years ago), I could barely touch a raw chicken... then it was chopping up a whole ox heart... and so on. Arrow had his first lamb leg tonight, with fur and hoof which was pretty yuck to touch :redface: I am just not sure what it will be like watching them eating a head (well, Arrow because I'm not sure if Jake will eat it)... I am sure it was Pogo on another forum who said the dogs slurp the brains out  :biggrin: :biggrin: The pig heads I got before had no skin... so while still yuck, they weren't quite so yuck :redface: Theses all have skin, fur, horns (sheep) etc on them...  :biggrin:


Haha it was me who said that! the boys always go for the brain first which makes some lovely noises!


----------

